# Fussy Eater!



## tokoneki (Feb 8, 2013)

In a nutshell--

8 weeks old, weighs less than a pound. Will not eat canned food or dry food. Will only eat chicken or Turkey baby food with powdered bits of the dry food mixed in. Nutrical once or twice a day. However, he only poops once a day. Is this normal?

--Happy, alert, playful and healthy.
--No sx of hypoglycemia.
--Currently on Nutrisource (dry and canned) but won't eat it.

Any suggestions? Is the rare poop ok?


----------



## ittychichilover (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, I had the same problem long ago!! I finally found something my Ziggy loves and isn't allergic to! I used to have him on Acana and he was allergic to the yams, sweet potatoes and whole potatoes in the grasslands and the pecks treats. He hardly liked to eat that food too. He is now on Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Diet in Lamb that comes in frozen mini bites for small dogs. His treats are also by them in Chicken, also grain-free. They look large but you are supposed to break them up and give a ltl a time. And he LOVES Venison Ziwipeak small training treats! His coat, eyes and paw fur (from biting) have never looked better!!! Also, when feeding raw you will see less yard waste. My chi goes 1-2 times tops per day. Usually only once. Btw when I switched foods my vet said to quit the Acana cold turkey. My chi didn't have any problems or diarrhea doing that!! Oh and I see less shedding too! Good luck!


----------

